

Interactive Exploration and Alignment of Visual Data Collections - guidefreitas
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~junyanz/projects/averageExplorer/

======
Renaud
Quite excited by this as a creative tool for making abstract composite
photographs that would look good on a wall.

Previous techniques have mostly been manual. The easiest of which is multiple
exposure using a film camera (and you get great results[1]).

Now once the research team release the software (hopefully open source), I'm
sure a whole new genre of creative photography will take off.

[1]:[https://www.flickr.com/photos/forestclara/sets/7215762581978...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/forestclara/sets/72157625819780265/)

